# Hiya! Newbie here!



## Natsimpkiss (Oct 10, 2009)

Hiya,
I'm Nat and I have 5 mice; Audrey2, Speedy, Dopey, Picard and Teal'c. I did have 6, however Squeaky passed away a couple of weeks ago  
I have keep mice on and off for about 12 years now. My other half and I also have 3 (soon 2 more are coming) rats, two rabbits and cockroaches.
So, how is everybody?!
Nat 

MOD NOTE: Please do not use excessive size in your posts.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

welcome to the forum 
would love to see some pics of ur animals x


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum, where are you from?


----------



## Natsimpkiss (Oct 10, 2009)

Hiya,
Thank you for your welcomes! I will post some picture of my lot tomorrow at some point, I have to resize them and stuff don't I? Where do I post pictures? or shall I just post here?! :?: 
I'm in Wolverhampton, not too far from the city centre.
Nat x  x


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey, there are different sections to post photo's depending on what your putting pics up of.

For example if your posting pictures of New / Existing mice they can be placed in the New & Existing Mice section

If your posting photo's of other pets you can post them in Your Other Pets section.

Just have a wonder around and im sure your pick up where is the right place to put them


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

You have a Stargate mouse!


----------



## Natsimpkiss (Oct 10, 2009)

Haha! I didn't think anyone would notice!! We almost had a Bra'tac too!


----------

